
The Hijacking of the Brillante Virtuoso - phonon
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2017-hijacking-of-brillante-virtuoso/
======
ivanbakel
What surprises me is that large-scale insurers aren't more stringent about
cameras and evidence-taking. Maybe the ship was high-risk, but dash cams are
becoming pretty normal now - shouldn't the industry be ahead of the curve,
especially with that amount of money involved?

------
Waterluvian
Something I keep noticing: how nice and helpful American military always seems
to be in stories like this. A U.S. ship rescuing Fillipinos, helicopter
deployment and all. Then U.S. special forces extracting a British person from
a dangerous situation.

The Americans must accumulate a ton of favour this way.

~~~
Inconel
As an American I'd much rather the US try and accumulate favour in this way
than any attempts at "nation building".

~~~
mmjaa
These actions are taken in order to support the legitimacy of the USA as
'world police'. They're not doing these patrols altruistically, but rather to
set precedent and continue to justify American interference in the world. This
is why its policy.

~~~
late2part
Maybe. But it means alot to those that are helped.

I know someone (an American) who was robbed and penniless in a foreign country
and the embassy paid to get him back to USA.

Not all actions are sinister.

~~~
mmjaa
It means a lot to those who are not covered by this protective blanket too,
though. i.e. the victims of Americas' violent policing of the world.

------
King-Aaron
I'm loving the use of three.js to make the header image's water ripple. That's
a really nice utilisation of a water effect on a website, usually I detest the
effect.

~~~
taneq
Huh, I was all set to disagree with you but that really is nice. Understated
yet effective, and lightweight as well.

~~~
saagarjha
> lightweight as well

Not on my machine, it wasn't.

------
dude01
tldr: Great long form story of piracy and possibly insurance fraud off the
coast of Yemen. Not tech related, but well written.

------
Invictus0
The article didn't mention how Iliopoulos came to acquire his wealth in the
first place. I did a few cursory Google searches but couldn't find much about
him. This is truly a remarkable story.

